# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  HGH VS rHGH

## Mr Olympia

Whats the difference? Is there a difference? Price, reults etc...

----------


## captain anabolic

Do you mean HGH vs. IGF- LR3?
If so look at the threads on this board and you will find the answers.



Captain Anabolic

----------


## Mr Olympia

No, HGH VS rHGH.

I have been told they are different.

I have looked here before I posted.

----------


## jbigdog69

pituitary-derived human GH (hGH) and (rhgh) is recombinant DNA technology has 191 amino acid residues and a molecular weight of 22,125 daltons. The amino acid sequence of the product is identical to that of pituitary-derived human growth hormone . The protein is synthesized by a specific laboratory strain of E. coli as a precursor consisting of the rhGH molecule preceded by the secretion signal from an E. coli protein. This precursor is directed to the plasma membrane of the cell. The signal sequence is removed and the native protein is secreted into the periplasm so that the protein is folded appropriately as it is synthesized. So technically they are the same and unless you have major money for an effective cycle (4 months) stick to tha basics.....peace

----------


## einstein1905

> pituitary-derived human GH (hGH) and (rhgh) is recombinant DNA technology has 191 amino acid residues and a molecular weight of 22,125 daltons. The amino acid sequence of the product is identical to that of pituitary-derived human growth hormone. The protein is synthesized by a specific laboratory strain of E. coli as a precursor consisting of the rhGH molecule preceded by the secretion signal from an E. coli protein. This precursor is directed to the plasma membrane of the cell. The signal sequence is removed and the native protein is secreted into the periplasm so that the protein is folded appropriately as it is synthesized.


Well put.

In essence, every protein/peptide you'll buy these days could arbitrarily have a lower case "r" put before it indicating that it's recombinant, because they all are. HGH/rHGH....same thing.


One thing to note is that the 191 amino acid GH that is for sale is only ONE of the many forms of GH found nauturally in the body. It is the most prevalent form ( I believe it makes up about 40% of total GH), but there are other forms. That's why, once they figure out how to put the GH secretagogues on the market ( Like Merck's MK677), it'll be all the more valuable, as it will induce secretion of all the various forms of GH. In studies comparing exogenous GH administration vs administration of MK677 in doses that induce release of comparable quantities of GH, the MK677 group had significantly better results (body composition among other measured variables). I saw these clinical studies in a book. I'll see if I can find them online somewhere too and post them.

----------


## Mr Olympia

I plan on using 8-10IU/Day for 6months, so $'s isnt a problem bigdog. The person who said they are different was the person who works at the factory that makes it. I just couldnt wait for thier reply. I'll see what they say.

----------


## flexshack

> Well put.
> 
> In essence, every protein/peptide you'll buy these days could arbitrarily have a lower case "r" put before it indicating that it's recombinant, because they all are. HGH/rHGH....same thing.
> 
> 
> One thing to note is that the 191 amino acid GH that is for sale is only ONE of the many forms of GH found nauturally in the body. It is the most prevalent form ( I believe it makes up about 40% of total GH), but there are other forms. That's why, once they figure out how to put the GH secretagogues on the market ( Like Merck's MK677), it'll be all the more valuable, as it will induce secretion of all the various forms of GH. In studies comparing exogenous GH administration vs administration of MK677 in doses that induce release of comparable quantities of GH, the MK677 group had significantly better results (body composition among other measured variables). I saw these clinical studies in a book. I'll see if I can find them online somewhere too and post them.



this is interesting. i knew there were already some gh secretagogues on the supplement market, but i didn't know that a pharmaceutical company has been working on one. i am pretty sure that the ones otc are garbage. at least most of them. what stage is it in? now you got me interested.

----------


## einstein1905

> this is interesting. i knew there were already some gh secretagogues on the supplement market, but i didn't know that a pharmaceutical company has been working on one. i am pretty sure that the ones otc are garbage. at least most of them. what stage is it in? now you got me interested.


The OTC "secretagogues" are a joke....glorified GABA, in most cases. There are a couple that Merck is working on. There are also GHR peptide mimics that are similar. There are none that are actually available outside of clinical trials last I checked.

----------


## einstein1905

> I plan on using 8-10IU/Day for 6months, so $'s isnt a problem bigdog. The person who said they are different was the person who works at the factory that makes it. I just couldnt wait for thier reply. I'll see what they say.


That's an ambitious dose. You may very well decide to cut that back once you begin, as the sides can be rough at high doses for some.
rHGH is simply another way to represent HGH. There may be some supplement company that has named their GH "secretagogue" formula rHGH for confusion's sake, and they could probably get away with it, but don't confuse that with actual GH/rHGH

----------


## flexshack

> The OTC "secretagogues" are a joke....glorified GABA, in most cases. There are a couple that Merck is working on. There are also GHR peptide mimics that are similar. There are none that are actually available outside of clinical trials last I checked.


yeah, there's also arginine/ornithine combo and that's definately worthless. how many years away do you think these substances are from being used in the medical field? or is that an impossible question to ask? i know the fda requires a lot, including many years of testing.

----------


## Mr Olympia

Im sorry to tell you guys wrong. They are two seperate things, they may be the same and work the same but must be something different in the manufacture or something, I will ask them exactly the difference, but they told me this:

*"our RHGH is amino acids:191. RHGH is different with HGH due to their different origin. RHGH is more safe on use. now most of customers use RHGH instead of HGH."*

It will be great if I have to cut back, then I could go for 9 months or something.

----------


## einstein1905

> Im sorry to tell you guys wrong. They are two seperate things, they may be the same and work the same but must be something different in the manufacture or something, I will ask them exactly the difference, but they told me this:
> 
> *"our RHGH is amino acids:191. RHGH is different with HGH due to their different origin. RHGH is more safe on use. now most of customers use RHGH instead of HGH."*
> 
> It will be great if I have to cut back, then I could go for 9 months or something.


rHGH IS HGH. They may call the 191 aa form one and the 192aa form the other name, but in actuality, they are both rHGH. Human growth hormone grown up and purified from a source other than human is recombinant, which is where the "r" comes in. Since all Gh is recombinant, it can all be called rHGH and IGF-1 can and is referred to as rIGF-1...insulin as rInsulin or rhinsulin...etc

----------


## Mr Olympia

Im not being sarcastic. You think the poeple that make the stuff are wrong?

----------


## einstein1905

> Im not being sarcastic. You think the poeple that make the stuff are wrong?


No, I think the one person that told you they were different is wrong. Either that, or they just tried to simplify the explanation for clarity.

----------


## Mr Olympia

The person that told me was the person that works at the factory. He was a chinaman so his translation might be a bit off but he specificaly stated there was a difference.

"RHGH is different with HGH due to their different origin" - what does he mean by that?

----------


## einstein1905

> The person that told me was the person that works at the factory. He was a chinaman so his translation might be a bit off but he specificaly stated there was a difference.
> 
> "RHGH is different with HGH due to their different origin" - what does he mean by that?


I honestly don't know what he means by that. Technically, like I said, they are both rHGH, but I'm sure it's just an issue of semantics or how they simply refer to 2 different forms of HGH (e.g. 191aa vs 192aa). 
I'm sure when he explains it a little clearer, it'll all mesh together and make sense.

----------


## mr.lean

i think he means ones synthetic and the old one were from cadavers, so technically ones a human patuitary gland and ones aa bonded together, same goes for insulin they used to extract it from animals(pigsetc..) but it caused Creutzfeld-Jakob disease so they had to make it synthetically

----------


## einstein1905

> i think he means ones synthetic and the old one were from cadavers, so technically ones a human patuitary gland and ones aa bonded together, same goes for insulin they used to extract it from animals(pigsetc..) but it caused Creutzfeld-Jakob disease so they had to make it synthetically


Yeah, but they haven't extracted GH from pituitary extracts since the 80's. GMP won't allow that anymore.

----------


## Mr Olympia

Yeah I think they meant HGH=192aa rHGH=191 where they told me the rHGH is safer.

----------


## ozzyoil

> rHGH IS HGH. They may call the 191 aa form one and the 192aa form the other name, but in actuality, they are both rHGH. Human growth hormone grown up and purified from a source other than human is recombinant, which is where the "r" comes in. Since all Gh is recombinant, it can all be called rHGH and IGF-1 can and is referred to as rIGF-1...insulin as rInsulin or rhinsulin...etc



This is how I percived it from the many Steroid Reviews I have read reguarding GH. Basically, choose the 191 chain if possible, and HGH was only extracted years ago from corpses, now it is recombinant, or rhGH......

 :Smilie:

----------


## jbigdog69

> This is how I percived it from the many Steroid Reviews I have read reguarding GH. Basically, choose the 191 chain if possible, and HGH was only extracted years ago from corpses, now it is recombinant, or rhGH......


I would stay away from Geinko though. If you go through some of the threads you will see that it is 192 aa. The extra amino is causing some red spider rashes and could cause some adverse effects. They are also saying through e-mail "That it is 191 aa" However, test's have been done to show that it is 192 aa. Jinotropin is the way to go and most trusted. Peace

----------

